# I have storage space



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

1.1 acres with my home in the middle. Quiet neighborhood and room to store just about anything. RVs, boats, trailers or heavy equipment. Off Olive rd in Pensacola.



I've seen storage yard prices and willing to offer space considerably cheaper if you need it.



John

479-2486


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *John Becker (8/3/2009)*1.1 acres with my home in the middle. Quiet neighborhood and room to store just about anything. RVs, boats, trailers or heavy equipment. Off Olive rd in Pensacola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got a garage area i can build rods in for rent?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John Becker (8/3/2009)*1.1 acres with my home in the middle. Quiet neighborhood and room to store just about anything. RVs, boats, trailers or heavy equipment. Off Olive rd in Pensacola.
> ...


I've got an empty house you could do that in.. ahaha electric is on now..Water is'nt.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John Becker (8/3/2009)*1.1 acres with my home in the middle. Quiet neighborhood and room to store just about anything. RVs, boats, trailers or heavy equipment. Off Olive rd in Pensacola.
> ...




Have a slab poured but it's too damn hot. Waiting till fall to start framing it...



Spring good for ya? :letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *wld1985 (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/3/2009)*
> ...


dont need water to build rods.if your serious let me know.i need a place for a while till i get a shop set up.


----------

